
Grow Your Revenue Using In-App Purchases - atomlib
https://habr.com/en/post/456006/
======
antisemiotic
Is there a translation to plain English? I'm not trying to be snarky here, I
genuinely don't understand what is meant by "administrations", "markdown",
"versatile applications", or "abandoning trucks".

